# 텃밭과 농장



## helgarol

I can not find the meaning of 텃밭 in an agriculture context.  Could somebody help me?


----------



## Kross

텃밭 is usually a small amount of farm land in or around someone's house. They grow everyday vegetables. for example, pepper, cucumber, tomato, to have them rather than sell them on the market.


----------



## helgarol

Thank you Kross, as is always the case, you reply quickly and offering an additional information on the thread.


----------

